# Gibson Canadian Edition 58 Les Paul at Long & Mcquade



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Anyone else pickup one of these yet? Long and Mcquade had 50 of them made. Basically a VOS 58 Les Paul in a custom colour called Mapleburst. I got one yesterday and I must say its awesome. I was a little sceptical given alot of the bad press that Gibson seem to get on the internet but I would put it alongside my other two faves (Singlecut and Suhr strat) anyday.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

frikken nice eh!

I went looking for a picture and found this

sweet axe, congratulations!


----------



## ghiastrat (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a great looking guitar... congrats


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

sweet looking guitar


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried one of these out at L&M the other day. Sounded great and looked amazing, but the neck was too thick for me.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did it really come with a bottle of syrup in the case?


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Lovin the thick neck :rockon2:

yes it comes with the maple syrup.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Pancakes at Chester's house!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since L&M is part of Yorkville, and Yorkville is the Cdn. distributor, I guess they can do something like this. But I must say, I love plaintops and I love that colour!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

how much are they?


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a really nice Les Paul, but that is not my colour. 

Just imagine 50 years from now when it becomes a collectors item and the new owner wants to try out that maple sryup


I really like the maple leaf on the back of the head stock


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

al3d said:


> how much are they?


They are advertised at $3299.99


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> They are advertised at $3299.99


Better be really freaking good maple syrup!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> They are advertised at $3299.99


damn..kinda a bit much for a simple Standard without a flame top is it?


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> They are advertised at $3299.99



Thats alot to ask for to be a "Proud Canadian"


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Can i see a picture of the maple syrup and would it be forsale?

Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

$3299. Isn't that about the going price for a '58 VOS?


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

$3299 is the price of a 58VOS and actually I have seen them higher than that so I thought this one was a steal.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is the link to the L&M site:

http://www.longandmcquade.com/index.php?site=1&tmp=6&id=799

Scroll down a bit and click on the pdf link to the flyer.


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks very nice indeed!
It seems to be exactly what I've been looking for for like, forever.
Dang it though theres just no way I can swing that kind of cash though.
(I hate being broke)
Eric


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> $3299. Isn't that about the going price for a '58 VOS?


Well, this one is a 58 reissue Custom Shop made Les Paul.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

For that price I want some back bacon and beaver:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

The R8's are worth every penny. :rockon2:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

al3d said:


> damn..kinda a bit much for a simple Standard without a flame top is it?



It isnt a 'simple standard' it is a VOS model....the 58's dont have fancy maple tops


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gotta love those plain tops!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> It isnt a 'simple standard' it is a VOS model....the 58's dont have fancy maple tops


yeah..i noticed AFTER i hit post..nice axe, to bad i hate those necks, i would have gotten one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$3K+?

hm.

as nice as that is, i know where i'd put the money lol


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

al3d said:


> damn..kinda a bit much for a simple Standard without a flame top is it?


It is not a simple Standard. It is a Custom Shop '58 reissue. Check the flyer:

http://www.longandmcquade.com/pdf/yslmo08-finalv6b.pdf

Considering that only 50 were made and its bound to become a collector's item, I think it is a pretty good deal as far as Gibsons go. Nothing like the absolute steal which is the ES-339 at $1850, however.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

pattste said:


> It is not a simple Standard. It is a Custom Shop '58 reissue. Check the flyer:
> 
> http://www.longandmcquade.com/pdf/yslmo08-finalv6b.pdf
> 
> Considering that only 50 were made and its bound to become a collector's item, I think it is a pretty good deal as far as Gibsons go. Nothing like the absolute steal which is the ES-339 at $1850, however.


yes..i know..as i said 2 posts abobe yours..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I saw and played one up at The Arts in Newmarket the other day. I thought the colour was fantastic !!!! Love the maple leaf and the custom serial number. 
Also thought they were reasonably priced. I expected them to have a premium put on them because of their exclusivity. But they don't.


Good buy !!!!!
Pete


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The one at L&M Edmonton is very uninspiring in the looks dept. so I didn't bother playing it.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

keto said:


> The one at L&M Edmonton is very uninspiring in the looks dept. so I didn't bother playing it.



You sure it wasnt just a lingering effect of being in Canada's Musical equivalent of Wal Mart?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Been trying to find a picture to see what all the hype is about this guitar. The links work but the pictures dont come up.. tryed Gibson but didnt see anything there.. why are they such a secret.??
Rick


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Been trying to find a picture to see what all the hype is about this guitar. The links work but the pictures dont come up.. tryed Gibson but didnt see anything there.. why are they such a secret.??
> Rick


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, these are a cool idea for a custom gtr, I'll have to check one out


:banana:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Just bought mine ! awesome guitar I'll post pics when i get a chance love the neck!
#26


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Well, this one is a 58 reissue Custom Shop made Les Paul.



Yes it is a 58 Reissue and a very nice one indeed. I like plaintops and the finish on the one I tried at L&M at Bloor was exceptional. Great tone and sustain and has a real chunky neck. The neck is not made for smaller hands. So try it out before you buy. I didn't pick it up because I'm still looking for a 68 Reissue Custom in Triburst. Both Gibson Canada(Yorkville) and L&M say it doesn't exixt even though I sent them a copy of the COA and serial number of a 68 my friend bought in California. Might have to go Stateside for the 68.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Evilmusician said:


> Just bought mine ! awesome guitar I'll post pics when i get a chance love the neck! :rockon:
> #26


 
Hey man, after you're experience with the Liefson 355, I'm surprised you went for a Gibby again.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Does the Canadian edition have a "polite and respectful" voicing, compared to the US edition ? :banana:


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Does the Canadian edition have a "polite and respectful" voicing, compared to the US edition ? :banana:



That's very funny. No, its got a U.S. snarl to it! A Les Paul through and through.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Does the Canadian edition have a "polite and respectful" voicing, compared to the US edition ? :banana:


No the USA edition comes with a gun ,the Canadian with Maple Syrup ,tells ya alot about us eh? :rockon:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey man, after you're experience with the Liefson 355, I'm surprised you went for a Gibby again.


Surprised me too ,the Lifeson turned out to be a dog ,but from all the satisfied Gibson users here TGP,LPF I knew I'd get another one,plus when i picked this up ,it was love at first gas!:rockon:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

nice looking - played like crap - L&M have to start setting up their guitars before hanging them up - on a high end instrument, i shouldn't have to imagine how it'll feel with decent action and new strings


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

holy crap Evil<! that is awesome, I've seen 2 now @ different L &m's recently, and that's the best I've seen, that finish is really really old and "right" looking and just enough action on the top, congrats !

unfortunately the prices in canada never really got corrected, the middlemen, i.e. yorkville would never want to make less money.:sport-smiley-002::sport-smiley-002:

that one is spectacular. !:food-smiley-004:


I totally agree, both l&m's gtrs where not setup worth a crapper, they just toss em up on the hooks. I don't think that's something they will ever correct, it takes some considerable effort..........(waiting for any L&M employee flames.....)





Evilmusician said:


> Just bought mine ! awesome guitar I'll post pics when i get a chance love the neck!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

There is one here at my L&M...but one of the employees decided he had to have it so it never even made it to the floor. One of the other employees was reluctant to talk about it, but said they would try to get another shipped to them.

Never made it to the floor... Damn man at least let people see the f'n thing!!


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the plain tops! 
I've read that L&M got 50 of the 75 produced and the rest went to other dealers.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

mcgriff420 said:


> There is one here at my L&M...but one of the employees decided he had to have it so it never even made it to the floor. One of the other employees was reluctant to talk about it, but said they would try to get another shipped to them.
> 
> Never made it to the floor... Damn man at least let people see the f'n thing!!


L&M Policy is to have items hit the floor for 5 days before employees can buy an item....at least it used to be.


----------



## gregory49 (Oct 16, 2008)

Evilmusician said:


> Surprised me too ,the Lifeson was a dog ,but from all the satisfied Gibson users here TGP,LPF I knew I'd get another one,plus when i picked this up ,it was love at first gas!:rockon:


Nice Axe Greg!


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

How was the syrup?lofu


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mcgriff420 said:


> There is one here at my L&M...but one of the employees decided he had to have it so it never even made it to the floor. *One of the other employees was reluctant to talk about it,* but said they would try to get another shipped to them.
> 
> Never made it to the floor... Damn man at least let people see the f'n thing!!


If the L&M policy is five days on the floor, I can see why the employee was reluctant to talk about. Didn't want to get the 'buyer' in trouble maybe ???


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I would have asked to talk to a manager as soon as I heard that the guitar got scooped by an employee. THat is NOT allowed in L&M.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Doctor Blind said:


> How was the syrup?lofu


Yeah, how was the syrup ???


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Archer said:


> I would have asked to talk to a manager as soon as I heard that the guitar got scooped by an employee. THat is NOT allowed in L&M.


I didn't want to force the issue, I didn't have the scratch to buy it anyway, but I did want to check it out.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

